# How ugly can they get.?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I really can't believe Nissan actually employed someone to dream up their latest models. Is this the shape of things to come.?:crying:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I really can't believe Nissan actually employed someone to dream up their latest models. Is this the shape of things to come.?:crying:
> 
> Ray.


Black plastic inside, no more luveley mahogany dash boards :serious:


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

But yes they are ugly..


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've just bought my wife an HRV and it's broadly similar to the grey car on the right.

So yes, I think the Japs are designing to a similar template. It's a rather aggressive look that seems to be popular and probably suits the aggressive style of driving many of us suffer from. 


.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But there are so many pointless bulges and angles. I personally dislike 'bug-eyed' lights at either end. 
The boot opening of the Micra is restrictive and now manufacturers are mounting mirrors on the door panels, just a knock will distort the whole door panel.
I tend to look at the possibility of loading something the shape and size of a washing machine or other white goods in the boot or hatch. 
Even the 'Postman-Pat' range of vehicles has more style that Nissan's offerings.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It could become the norm Ray, I recall the flak Ford got when it introduced the Sierra, it was likened to a jelly mould but it went on to be very very popular. I even had one.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> It could become the norm Ray, I recall the flak Ford got when it introduced the Sierra, it was likened to a jelly mould but it went on to be very very popular. I even had one. Terry


Maybe I'm just the odd one out Terry. Never did like the Sierra even when really cheap and cheap is my mantra.
I still love the shape of the 1999 to 2005 Grand Cherokee but dislike the chunkiness of the later models and Range Rover.

The PA Cresta was my all time favourite but the same year Zephyr Zodiac was always faster.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why have cars got all fat and lardy? Look at the mini now, its the size of a 70s Range Rover!

What happened to the coupe? The cool cars of the 90s like the Prelude or Supra?



















I had a Prelude for years and it was one of the best cars I ever had. I thought it was the Dogs Bollox but I always wanted a Supra. 

Even Mrs D's old little V6 Mazda 323 was still her favourite car all these years later. Drank fuel though.










Its why I cant get excited about modern cars anymore. Unless you have a £50K plus they are all a bit dull.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wrong Barry, here's one <50k and RHD. :grin2::grin2::grin2:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ford/mustang

Terry


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

And another one <£50k

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/bmw/m2


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The beemers not bad but still a bit boxy to me and and not as sleek, pretty and cool as the ones above and the other one is an American piece of junk. 

How many do you see though these days? Nice looking coupes? Not many. Big Lordy boxes and ridiculous 4x4s seems to be the norm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> The beemers not bad but still a bit boxy to me and and not as sleek, pretty and cool as the ones above and the other one is an American piece of junk.
> How many do you see though these days? Nice looking coupes? Not many. Big Lordy boxes and ridiculous 4x4s seems to be the norm


Terrible excuses for transport Barry. Can't get a washing machine in any of em. Totally useless with all the speed restrictions today. Most of em would bottom out on all the sleeping policemen or loading a ferry. Coupes give you a bent neck.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Not pointless bulges at all. Now that steel presses are much improved car manufacturers can take advantage.
Extra folds and bulges make body panels not only stiffer but allow designers to factor in predictable crush zones in the event of a crash. Also means car bodies are lighter and devoid of rust traps.



Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yes they are ugly, but I have never been excited about cars, or motobikes; boats is different, because the shape actually dictates the performance, ride and comfort.

Our 15 year-old Honda HRV is not pretty and a bit boxy/sit-up-and-beg , but it certainly does what we want, and for 2K a couple of years ago it was an excellent buy in tip-top condition, found for us by our garage neighbour next door, who specialises in Hondas, so knows what to look for.

I do not believe in buying new motors and would certainly not spend money on those ugly ones.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly the second hand car market in France is crazy.
The French just buy at the rrp and add extras. Second hand they are often advertised dearer than a new one at discount.
So if your prepared to research and haggle you can get a brand new car here cheaper than a 3 year old one. Daft.

Can understand the mechanical strength of panels Spacerunner having worked in aircraft. But many of the added bulges so prominent in Renaults and Nissans are just hideous to me. They look like they have been in an accident and been knocked back in shape with a hammer. Remember the old Skoda Octavia of the 60's.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Sadly the second hand car market in France is crazy.
> The French just buy at the rrp and add extras. Second hand they are often advertised dearer than a new one at discount.
> *So if your prepared to research and haggle you can get a brand new car here cheaper than a 3 year old one.* Daft.
> 
> ...


Ray

Does that also apply to MHs?

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a couple of Discovery 2's and a Range Rover, all V8's and all chosen for their towing ability. We tow our big 6-wheel trailer with them at 3.5 tonnes, so really do need the grunt.

Just towed our 'new' van back from Milton Keynes after it lost its clutch on its first trip out, we only collected it on Saturday! Seller states that engine, gearbox and axles were covered in the warranty, not the clutch.

Debating whether to go for a small claims on him as not fit for purpose, but will get it sorted out first. It had a new clutch and flywheel in March this year, but they probably didn't change the slave cylinder, which is a concentric type and the gearbox has to come out to change it, another brilliant bit of design!

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Not pointless bulges at all. Now that steel presses are much improved car manufacturers can take advantage.
> Extra folds and bulges make body panels not only stiffer but allow designers to factor in predictable crush zones in the event of a crash. Also means car bodies are lighter and devoid of rust traps.
> 
> Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


Yeah but they look sh1t! Just look at the Supra and prelude above. Just looks cool. I'm sat in a car park just now and its full of what I call "Viz" cars  all the cars in the comic Viz always looked like boxes on wheels and they have got fat! I've watched at least half a dozen women in massive 4x4 (clean as a whistle and not a sign of them ever being off road) try and park in here and they just end up giving up. Some of them can't even see over the steering wheel.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Aww, c'mon Barry! Everyone knows women driving 4x4s is just penis envy! &#55357;&#56833;
Give a woman a hose and water and she'll play for hours!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think the Nissan Micra is too bad, but the Juke does look pants.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a hankering for one of these but they don't do the engine/transmission combo I want


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

barryd said:


> ................ I've watched at least half a dozen women in massive 4x4 (clean as a whistle and not a sign of them ever being off road) try and park in here and they just end up giving up. Some of them can't even see over the steering wheel.


That's fair. Many mums around here seem to drive spotless 4x4s and I'm seeing an increasing number in immaculate crew cab pickups. They've never been near a building site in their lives.

.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> ....................................... and I'm seeing an increasing number in immaculate crew cab pickups. They've never been near a building site in their lives.
> .[/QUOTE
> 
> There's an increasing number of pickups about everywhere. You can claim VAT back if your registered.
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never mind all that! Here you go lads! I Thought I would revisit getting a Supra for Christmas and I want this one. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Toyota-S...270264?hash=item33dc889378:g:XOgAAOSwSYpZw8hA

They are double what they were over a decade ago when I last considered one. Good investment as they are going up in value now. You can pretend to be in "The Fast and Furious" all day long in that, drift sideways right across Morrisons car park (avoiding the helpless bints in the Range Rovers) to pick up the little lady. 

Im aving that un!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

chilly said:


> I have a hankering for one of these but they don't do the engine/transmission combo I want


Gross, gross, imho.
It's like 2 door coups. Great until you ever want to sell.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Never mind all that! Here you go lads! I Thought I would revisit getting a Supra for Christmas and I want this one. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Toyota-S...270264?hash=item33dc889378:g:XOgAAOSwSYpZw8hA
> 
> They are double what they were over a decade ago when I last considered one. Good investment as they are going up in value now. You can pretend to be in "The Fast and Furious" all day long in that, drift sideways right across Morrisons car park (avoiding the helpless bints in the Range Rovers) to pick up the little lady.
> 
> Im aving that un!


Until the first pot hole or speed bump and thats empty.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Gross, gross, imho.
> It's like 2 door coups. Great until you ever want to sell.
> 
> Ray.


Could have sold my 330 10 times over Ray still haven't got over it. :crying::crying: :grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooopsss, not to me though Terry.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Until the first pot hole or speed bump and thats empty.
> 
> Ray.


My old Prelude was a bit like that. Not very comfy on a bumpy road but who cares?

This thread has got me thinking. My old Golf has finally decided to fall to bits having only scraped through its test with a fair bit of work needed so we will be getting something else in the next few months. We were going to get another one but I dunno now. I might want something daft again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every year for the past 5 I have been considering moving the old (2003) Golf on. But it's just so good I feel it would be a retrograde step.
It's a true shopping rocket and capacious enough to get most of the kitchen appliances in it. 50mpg. and few electronic complications to go wrong.

In theory we anticipate getting an injection of cash next year so the temptation to look at new or later models is ever present. Have tested the Seat Ateca and Skoda Karoq and while very comfortable and capacious again they lack the Golfs 'urge' and seat of the pants performance. Plus it's paid for and not ugly.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I’m with Raynipper, The old Vauxhall PA Cresta had a lot of style and a few idiosynchrosies like the wrap around windscreen the edges of which got in the way when the doors were opened, and rust!! I think they were probably the fastest disintegrating cars of their day, if not of all time. 

But they DID looked fab-u-lous darling!!

Modern stuff is much of a muchness in my view. The designers put their requirements into a computer programme and its spits out a “Euro-box” The designers then try and “tart” it up a bit by adding stupid bulges and “design features” 

and DONT get me started on the Nissan joke!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The PA Cresta was the second car in 600 I have owned. Yeah 600 as I bought and sold privately for years when I was working nights.
It certainly appealed to the girls.!! 2262cc inline 6 and mine was not rusty until one frosty day the fuel cap would not pop up and the garage attendant poured salt around the fuel filler cap and from then on it just bubbled. 

Ray.


----------

